# SF Bay Area - LARP (Live Action Role Playing)



## jgsugden

Do you live in the bay area? Do you want to try something a little different? Then a LARP might be the opportunity you've been seeking! 

On second thought, let me try to hook you without sounding like a used car salesman. 

LARPs are a hybrid between role playing, acting and writing. They are large social events where you meet lots of interesting people from a variety of lifestyles that have all come together to have a fun weekend. At the last LARP I attended, there were policemen, attorneys, college students, engineers and musicians. All walks of life walk the halls of LARPs.

SILWest (the Society for Interactive Literature West) is running a very good  LARP called 'Nexus' in San Jose in June of this year. Please, take a look at their web site: http://www.silwest.com. Just poke around a bit and see if the idea sounds interesting to you.

SILWest is a well run organization that has done many LARPS in the SF Bay Area in the past few years. They know what it takes to make a LARP fun for everyone. 

If you decide to give it a try, please mention my name in your casting form ... I'd like to know how many people I was able to introduce to SILWest's LARPs.

-John Sugden


----------

